

I’ve Read Obama’s Secret Trade Deal. Elizabeth Warren Is Right to Be Concerned - walterbell
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/05/tpp-elizabeth-warren-labor-118068.html#.VVs7zeuFs20

======
paulhauggis
"I can tell you that Elizabeth Warren is right about her criticism of the
trade deal. We should be very concerned about what's hidden in this trade
deal"

Why when someone like Warren criticizes it does everyone listen?

There were many saying that the Net Neutrality law also was worry-some because
it was hidden, and they were called 'crazy'.

